# 2014 Canyon Trail Cemetery



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is a raw footage video walk though of 2014's appearance of Canyon Trail Cemetery.

The display contains 30 pneumatic props we've made ourselves as well as motorized and static props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that's one action-packed cemetery! You must get a crowd in front of your house every night.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a feast for the Halloween soul


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is one rockin display!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! That is top notch! I love all the pumpkin pneumatic props and your lighting looks great. Like IMU said, you rocked it!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome job once again Mr. Slanks.....

But where's the band?


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, that's an awesome display! I'd hate to have your power bill.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yes, we get a few hundred people every night and on Halloween we are expecting 1,200 TOT's and about 3,00 people in total that night.

Actually, while our electric bill does go up, it does not go up that much. The compressor is the main culprit. The majority of the lighting is LED.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Holy cow that is wonderful!! It's great to see your giant pneumatic pumpkin guys dressed and in action. Fantastic job!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Things about it that I liked the best were:


a. The blue creature with the bright eyes at the 0.12 mark.

b. The sound of the moving corn stalks at the 1:18 and 1:31 marks.

c. The hand that comes out of the box very quickly at the 3:08 mark.

d. The little girl beginning to sing "Itsy bitsy spider" at the 3:20-3:21 mark.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Absolutely love the corn stalks gag and the giant pumpkin creature immediately following it. Very nice work and a ton to look at, very entertaining.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

WOW~now that's what I call Halloween overload in the very best way! Would love to see it in person.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow! That is awesome. Great rewards come with great efforts and this is one well thought out and executed display.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank You! It always means a lot when fellow Haunters give positive feedback!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally finished our 2014 video.

Some of the new props for 2014 were a facade for the front of the house, a jumbo Pumpkin Skelerector which rose to about 10' and The Pumpkin King who rises to about 12' in the air and moves his arms.

Mother Nature was once again unkind and there were snow flurries in the AM and it was 30 degrees with 30 - 40 MPH winds in the afternoon and evening. Regardless, we had about 1,000 Trick-or-Treaters on Halloween with about 3,000 people visiting on Halloween Day.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Absolutely amazing! I love the cap stone pop-ups and the panel drops on your columns...very unexpected. And the skelerector is really impressive! So many great surprises. I bow down in admiration


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------

